# Pricing a used inflatable kayak



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

NRS has some on clearance right now. Might make a good entry boat.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

That's because a good used duckie is in demand and a quality inflatable lasts forever. A thousand dollar boat will bottom out at about $600 after 10 years. Duckies are usually worth buying new.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pretty much what Randaddy said, except brand new they are pricey.Find one that is a couple years old being sold by an outfitter.I bought a '94 Aire Lynx from BOC at the end of '95 season for $700 still have it ..works great...not all that well cared for and heavily used, yet still good to go.The boat retailed for around $1000 then, so by your formula, I would owe you $1100 before taking into consideration several patches.Done right patches are as strong or stronger then the original..maybe cosmetically unappealing.You will be lucky to find a good used ducky for under $500-$600.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tomcats are ok.but less durable might be one cheaper, a good value.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone have any experience w the NRS Bandit?

Their light Urethane, so I wonder about tracking and durability. $836 from NRS w five year warranty for Tandem seems like a good price.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I paddled a bandit once and liked it ok.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

It is nice that they weigh half what a regular ducky does for carry in (out) runs.Always wondered about the durability, supposedly good.The NRS Maverick is my favorite Hypalon ducky, like PVC /urethane better :glances off. rocks better/easier to repair.Hypalon or other rubberier materials stick more but roll up more compact.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Between our family and my sisters family, we have a total of 7 IKs, 2 double lynxs with air floors, 1 double lynx with foam floor, 3 single lynxs (all air floors) and 1 single strike (air floor obviously). We have got these all used and in excellent to very good shape, I give the list below as examples for comparison and all of these were found through craigslist in OR and WA:

lynx II foam floor very good shape that also came with a very spendy AT paddle for $550 several years ago (my main multiday IK boat for larger rivers where horse packing is not involved and generally sub class IV, put a new minicell foam floor in it this year for $120, FYI minicell is way better than the stock foam Aire used originoally, minicell can't ever suck up any water, the minicell cuts/shapes very will with a saws-all with metal hacksaw blade)

lynx II air floor excellent shape came with boat bag, 2 sets thigh straps foot pegs and cheetah chairs for $600 got a few years ago, brothers multiday

lynx II newer style air floor, essentially new $700 got this year, sisters for multiday

two lynx Is with cheetah chairs, and thigh straps from silent auction at a univeristy outdoor program in good shape $327 each (actually we got 3 for this price, kept 2 and had a friend pick 1 up) got this year, used all three of them on the upper Chetco Hell Yes!, and currently using them for work on some river surveys this fall.

mid 1990s lynx I with new cheetah chair, thigh straps, and foot pegs, and a nice 210 older werner paddle for $600 the boat was essentially new and maybe in the water 5 or six times. Before I saw the boat, I was thinking no way I am going to pay $600 for a 1990s lynx, but when I saw it, it was in such new condition, I didn't even haggle (and if you knew me, that would be a rare event), got several years ago, my wifes IK 

strike I, pretty much new, with thigh straps and foam foot block $550, got a few years ago, my sisters IK


The point of this post is to illustrate our experience finding good used IKs for good deals, they can be found!, at least we haven't had too much trouble building an IK navy, good luck

ps, I have paddle a fair number of different IKs and think all in all the older style Lynx I is pretty much the best all around IK for anything you can get, if you could only get 1 boat. Handles class IV+ creeking nicely, larger water well, hold a fair amount of gear for self support over nights, hold a pretty heavy load all things considered.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Some of the navy on the upper chetco and NF John Day


----------



## falconsusi (Aug 26, 2011)

*Aire Strike*

Backcountry.com has a really great price on the Aire Strike right now. Says there are only 2 available and they are $675 from a full price of $900. And that is for new!


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Has anyone had much experience with the tom cat trib tandem?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Here a link to an add with some used IKs:

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com

Excerpt: Aire LYNX I, LYNX II, OUTFITTER I and OUTFITTER II Inflatable Kayaks 2008-2011
9 to choose from - all colors $600-$950 MSRP $1350-$1450


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Another note:

Buy durable at any cost. I use the duckie when the water drops, which often means I'm ELFing with my friends in hard boats. The bottom of a duckie will likely see much more wear and tear than the bottom of a raft - especially here in Colorado. I like Aire for this because I know that those scrapes and pinholes aren't tearing the part that holds the air.


----------



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there a formula for used anything? I need a used Subaru Outback. I figure $8000 for the first year and $1000 a year after that with $500 for skid marks on the passenger seat and $1000 if it's on the drivers side. 
I also have a pair of nearly used Nike Lava Dome's 1985 vintage you might like


----------



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

Cayo:
I have a waterproof sandpaper boat that will not stick to rocks as the rocks can see what will eventually happen to them. 303 also makes an excellent rock repellant coating that will solve your hypalon issue. I also sell avalanche repellant for $1.295 that will save you the cost of a beacon. Single use spray or a lotion with sunscreen and insect repellant included.
10 wipes per pkg! Same price.


----------



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

bryan, I also have a used 2 person Bandit with a split rear seat (so you can bring skis) by NRS. It is their Pennel Fabric which is NRS's water proof flannel.Blue Plaid. Comes with anti-rock brakes wave sensing wipers and a 220v pump that will inflate the boat in seconds!


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Vanguard one and two person IK...*

I carry Vanguard and at the end of every season I sell my demos, there only a year old and always in great shape. Gone now but just in case for next year, few rafting companies carry them as well and do the same. Really impressed with the design and durability, C-7 valves, D-rings, 4000 Decitex floor with 1100 detex fabric top, rub-rail, full commercial use. Company is out of Arvada, check out there sight, they might have some demos left for sale...

Inflatable Kayaks | Vanguard Inflatables: Manufacturer of rafts, inflatable kayaks and inflatable boats


TMCK


Keep The Hairy Side Up....


----------

